# Trying To Adopt A Stray Kitten



## HYUNDAIGETZCLUBUK (Aug 14, 2011)

The farm near me has a cat, the cat has given birth and the kittens are left stray, there is one that we are trying to adopt. we feed it at least once a day and its always in our garden. The kitten is getting brave, i can now get up to 2 metres away from it until it runs away. I just need some steps on how to get it to come come to us so we can look after it, if we don't, i don't think it will live long!

Any tips please!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Keep putting food down for the kitten and it will gradually come to trust you. Don't force the issue but let it come to you on its own terms.
I have to say though many farms are happy to have feral cats and kittens running around as they keep the rodent population down. Have you spoken to the farm to ask if you could have the kitten?


----------



## HYUNDAIGETZCLUBUK (Aug 14, 2011)

i live next to the farm, the buildings are less than 20m from my house, anyway there are 2 other kittens, and even if i get the cat, its area will be the same so it will do the same job. The farmers understanding anyway.


----------

